# Restored Spitfire to try round-the-world flight.



## glennasher (Jul 1, 2019)

‘Silver Spitfire’ Takes Flight


A newly restored Spitfire IX is planning a round-the-world trip soon. I found out about it on another forum, and thought it would be interesting to hear your thoughts about it. I wonder how they'll do the trans-oceanic crossings? No paint, no guns, will help with its short legs, but won't make up a lot of ground, either. It will be interesting to follow it's progress, in any event.


If this is the wrong forum, please move the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## pinehilljoe (Jul 1, 2019)

That is a brave pilot


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2019)

Yep, it's the 'Silver Spitfire' Mk IX, from the Boultbee Academy. Did its first post-restoration on Thursday last week, at Duxford.
Saw an announcement about the round the world flight a couple of months back, but have since lost the link.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## glennasher (Jul 1, 2019)

pinehilljoe said:


> That is a brave pilot




No doubt there will be another pilot and they'll spell each other on the trip. It would be an awfully long trip otherwise. It should be a lot of short hops, they mentioned planning a lot of stops along the way.


----------



## PAT303 (Jul 1, 2019)

Why can't they fit extra tanks, like a PR XI?.


----------



## glennasher (Jul 2, 2019)

There was no mention of extra tanks, or slipper tanks, either. Just a couple of paragraphs about the restoration and the trip. Still, there will be a lot of "rest stops" and ambassador-like stops along the way. Sounds like fun, really.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 2, 2019)

The 'Silver Spitfire' is to be flown by two pilots from the Boultbee Academy, Matt Jones and Steve Brooks.
The aircraft served with 118 Sqn in 1944, when it completed 16 operational sorties, and then with 132 Sqn, with 28 operations, before a wheels up landing, at Ford, on the night of May 8th, 1944.
After repair, it went to 401 (RCAF) Squadron, where it carried out 10 dive bombing operations in support of the D-Day landings and subsequent battles, before being over-stressed.
Following repair, it then was transferred to the Royal Netherlands Air Force.

Now in a highly polished aluminium finish, the 'Silver Spitfire' is about to set out on the World tour, as shown in the map below.
(map and image from Boultbeee Academy).

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 2, 2019)

A couple of those legs along the route look to be well out of a Spitfire's range...are there stop have have yet to be determined?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 3, 2019)

There had better be more than three in North America. I would think Gander should be there right after Greenland.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 3, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> There had better be more than three in North America. I would think Gander should be there right after Greenland.


Right?
And how about that stretch between Alaska and Russia (not to mention the leg between Russian and Japan) - lotsa water along those parts...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2019)

Cool! There was an article about it that I read on the plane on holiday. I believe they leave Goodwood on the 18th of August...


----------



## BLAC CAT (Jul 4, 2019)

Long legs.....Fly high.....Glide far.....
Sure hope a stop at Canadian Warbirds Heritage Museum is on route. 
Safe journey!!
Blaccat

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Navalwarrior (Jul 4, 2019)

glennasher said:


> ‘Silver Spitfire’ Takes Flight
> 
> 
> A newly restored Spitfire IX is planning a round-the-world trip soon. I found out about it on another forum, and thought it would be interesting to hear your thoughts about it. I wonder how they'll do the trans-oceanic crossings? No paint, no guns, will help with its short legs, but won't make up a lot of ground, either. It will be interesting to follow it's progress, in any event.
> ...


Resp:
Likely wet wings, as a racer did to a P-51C in the late 1940s.


----------



## thunderbird (Jul 4, 2019)

Stupid to risk such a rare airframe. Success is unlikely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 4, 2019)

Why ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Jul 4, 2019)

A guy went around the world on a microlight. The route across the Middle east is a bit of a surprise, I am surprised they could get clearance or want it.


----------



## wingnuts (Jul 5, 2019)

Capitán Jaime Storey flew a spitfire across the Atlantic in 1947 from Hurn to Buenos Aires with a 90 gal slipper tank, ( I know one of his descendants).

Atlantic Crossing with a Spitfire — Art & Memorabilia | people | post-war | prints | Spitfire PR Mk. XI


----------



## Steve Hnz (Jul 5, 2019)

thunderbird said:


> Stupid to risk such a rare airframe. Success is unlikely.





Airframes said:


> Why ?


My thoughts entirely


wingnuts said:


> Capitán Jaime Storey flew a spitfire across the Atlantic in 1947 from Hurn to Buenos Aires with a 90 gal slipper tank, ( I know one of his descendants).
> 
> Atlantic Crossing with a Spitfire — Art & Memorabilia | people | post-war | prints | Spitfire PR Mk. XI


In 1947 there were still a fair few Spitfires about. I hope for their success & safety both men & machine but WHY is my first thought.


----------



## VBF-13 (Jul 5, 2019)

glennasher said:


> I wonder how they'll do the trans-oceanic crossings?


I understand there are these things called islands. But seriously, this is a much better machine than that bucket Amelia Earhart had. And he charts it all out, and goes with the prevailing wind, how is it he’s not a cinch for this?


----------



## Navalwarrior (Jul 5, 2019)

VBF-13 said:


> I understand there are these things called islands. But seriously, this is a much better machine than that bucket Amelia Earhart had. And he charts it all out, and goes with the prevailing wind, how is it he’s not a cinch for this?



Resp:
There is evidence that Earhart flew away from Holland Island and ended up in Saipan, as a guest of the Japanese. Earhart was a much better pilot than most believe. Aircraft weren't as reliable then. We know much more about weather patterns now than when she flew. Get the book by Fred Goerner, "The Search for Amelia 
Earhart."


----------



## Sid327 (Sep 12, 2019)

Good luck to them.


....Sure hope whoever rebuilt the Merlin for them did a good job.


----------



## rochie (Sep 12, 2019)

Sid327 said:


> Good luck to them.
> 
> 
> ....Sure hope whoever rebuilt the Merlin for them did a good job.


if he's lucky it might be a Packard Merlin so it'll be reliable !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 12, 2019)

And with that German wing there shouldn't be a problem .........................

Last I saw, two weeks ago, it was in Canada - haven't seen any more up-dates yet.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Sid327 (Sep 12, 2019)

rochie said:


> if he's lucky it might be a Packard Merlin so it'll be reliable !



LOL, nice response. Don't know if that will trigger anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Sep 12, 2019)

rochie said:


> if he's lucky it might be a Packard Merlin so it'll be reliable !


Rolls Royce were never concerned about reliability because of the soft nature of UK rock, engine failure in UK skies rarely causes anything worse than a bumpy landing. Venturing outside of the UK where the ground is hard would require a Packard engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 12, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Last I saw, two weeks ago, it was in Canada - haven't seen any more up-dates yet.



It's in Fairbanks, Alaska right now. Live Flight Tracker - Silver Spitfire


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 13, 2019)

Hard to catch exact schedule but it stays in Nagoya now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 13, 2019)

Shinpachi said:


> Hard to catch exact schedule but it stays in Nagoya now.



Unusual for a Spitfire to be dodging Hurricanes and Typhoons but this one seems to have managed it, hope you are safe Shinpachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 13, 2019)

Great - thanks for posting !
Hope you ate safe where you are.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 24, 2019)

In Nagoya on October 12 and 16.




Arrived at Naha, Okinawa on October 22 by way of Kagoshima.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 24, 2019)

Seems to be in Taichung, Taiwan on October 23. Have a nice trip!


----------



## Sid327 (Oct 25, 2019)

It looks very nice in natural metal finish.

I wonder if that's a Packard or a RR Merlin. 

Either way ... whoever built that engine and looks after it on the tour deserves respect.

p.s. Shinpachi, you seem to like "8 Out Of 10 Cats" if that is your Youtube feed (?) !


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 25, 2019)

Sid327 said:


> p.s. Shinpachi, you seem to like "8 Out Of 10 Cats" if that is your Youtube feed (?) !



Was there Rob Beckett


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2019)

Cool!


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 25, 2019)

Prince of Wales and the Silver Spitfire happened to be in our country on the same dates. Very impressive moments for us.
Would have been a good time to have for the prince if encountered too.












Source: チャールズ皇太子は日本滞在を満喫中！ 訪れた場所リスト

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 26, 2019)

AZ Models are quick off the mark - they've announced a future release of the Silver Spitfire kit, in 1/72nd scale.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Jan 27, 2020)

The Spitfire IX completed the journey last I checked. Congratulations to all involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

